# Post your favorite "Video Game" ost..(from PC , 360 , PS3 , Nintendo etc)



## display (Apr 6, 2010)

Here are some great titles.....

Rage of Sparta - ( from God of war III )





Scott Shelby's Main Theme - (from Heavy Rain)





Skyrim Main Theme (from Skyrim)





L.A. Noire theme - from rockstar's L.A noire)





The Rub' al Khali - ( from uncharted 3 )





Still alive - (from Portal)





Super Mario Bros. Medley





Norman Jayden's Main Theme - ( From heavy rain )





Old Snake





Revived Power ~Battle with the Colossus -( From Shadow of the colossus)





Godot theme - Fragrance of Dark Coffee...


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I love this one...


----------



## humanbean (Mar 5, 2011)

Old Skool...


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

This was first unleashed onto the world in the E3 2000 trailer.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Can I just say that I love how warm 8-bit sounds. It is like it wraps you in a cuddly blanket by a fireplace with some hot chocolate.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

The Mega Drive is where it's at:

Toejam and Earl





Streets of Rage


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> Can I just say that I love how warm 8-bit sounds. It is like it wraps you in a cuddly blanket by a fireplace with some hot chocolate.


+



Argus said:


> The Mega Drive is where it's at


=

Golden Axe Music - Commodore 64 version


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

I keep posting this but no one seems to give a crap about it. Therefore, I'll post it again.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Philip said:


> Golden Axe Music - Commodore 64 version


This is probably the best post i've ever done.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Perhaps you should log into your Phil*l*ip account and like it.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Super Castlevania IV > all


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

If you haven't seen this already:



> The Chipophone is a homemade 8-bit synthesizer,
> especially suited for live chiptune playing. It has been built inside an old
> electronic organ.


Presentation video




http://www.linusakesson.net/chipophone/

Legend of Zelda





Castlevania


----------



## humanbean (Mar 5, 2011)

Philip said:


> If you haven't seen this already:


Hah, that's pretty nice.

One franchise that always had great composers was the Mega Man series. Some of the best 8-bit music I've heard:


----------



## mensch (Mar 5, 2012)

Most game soundtracks are serviceable (most motion picture soundtracks fall in that category as well), but not very worthy of repeated listening sessions.

One happy exception is the soundtrack of Grim Fandango by Peter McConnell, one of the best adventure games from the golden era of that genre. The soundtrack is a mix of jazz and Mexican folk music and fits the game particularly well. Incidentally the music is also very enjoying.

Some examples:
Swanky Maximino

Temple Gate

The full soundtrack can be downloaded (legally) for free here.

The soundtrack for the first Mass Effect game, composed by Jack Wall (and others), is also quite nice as it features warm, crispy electronics. Sadly those textures were mostly abandoned in the later sequels, for a more orchestral sound often heard in soundtracks for games and movies alike.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for the Grim link.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Monkey Island





Last Ninja





Not a proper original soundtrack but Jet Set Radio had some great background music:


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

The *Braid* soundtrack is one of the few i would actually listen to outside of a gaming context.

It's a collection of tracks from various folk albums, which can be found at Magnatune:
http://braid-game.com/news/2008/08/the-soundtrack-to-braid/



Norse said:


>


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Rez





I never had this game but I did have a demo of it. It was like building up a techno track layer by layer by shooting stuff; Panzer Dragoon meets Ableton Live.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Huh. A friend of mine just decided to go into video game music composition. Seems like the market for it is only increasing.


----------



## Zymyne (May 1, 2012)

Even older skool


----------

